# MicaBella/MicaBeauty: Questions about their products



## fishchick72 (Apr 17, 2007)

Has anyone heard of this brand? I saw it at a kiosk in the mall, but didn't really stop, didn't want to hassle with a salesperson--but it did look like mineral makeup to me. Has anyone tried it? How are the ingredients?


----------



## Sirvinya (Apr 17, 2007)

This thread might help:

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...lla-40462.html


----------



## Wism (Nov 11, 2007)

Okay I cant view that thread so I will bring this one back to life, I just bought this today. The girls would not let me leave and they kept lowering the price so I could take it...which I did only because they said I could return it if unsatisfied.

WHen they first approached me I said "sorry not interested, Ive tried so many mineral foundations and have never been satified, Ive gonne back to using channel." So she says "what did you try?" I start naming them "BE, EDM, Urban Decay, Monave,Jane Iredale....etc" and she stops me and says, "our minerals do not have an expiration date, those companies call themselves pure but our really no,t they have experation dates and minerals dont expire." The ingredients on this brand are : Mica, Sericite and Black Iron oxide. Im not too familiar with these so can anyone tell me if they are really pure?

THe finish was awesome, very luminous and the coverage took care of all my red/purple acne scarring. I was amazed but thought jeez why is it so expensive? I got the kit for

$179 which included, 2 brushes, 1 bronzer 1 blush 1 foundation (9 grams each), and three eyeshadows (same size as BE's) did I pay to much? Has anyone else tried this? What do you think? Maybe I'l post some pictures (if I can figure out how) lol


----------



## korina981 (Nov 11, 2007)

i've seen this at the mall too. i've never tried it so i can't judge but at 60 bucks a foundation there better be gold in it! LOL


----------



## simisimi100 (Nov 11, 2007)

why I dont live in the statessssssssssssssss??????

grrrrrrrrrr!!

we dont have nothing in the mall!!!


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 11, 2007)

The only mmu that you mentioned that I know of that has an expiration date is BE, and that's because it's required because it contains SPF. The minerals themselves will not go bad. It sounds to me like those salesladies were waaaay too pushy!

But if you like the product, you might as well keep it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lotusindigo (Nov 11, 2007)

^^^ I know that the EDM site says specifically that its foundation cannot harbor bacteria so it doesn't expire. Anyway, I took a look at the micabella site. Six foundation shades? Really? That's worse than BE, and only a little better than Sheer Cover.


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Nov 11, 2007)

In my honest opinion, I think you were completely ripped off. The Micabella site is stating that just the foundation is $60!!! I think that is wayyy too much for mineral foundation, no matter the brand. You could do so much better from a smaller company, such as the ones you can find on this forum.

I'm sorry if I am being outspoken, but I hate when people get taken advantage of.


----------



## ldygwnvr (Nov 11, 2007)

Mica is quite typical in mineral makeup. Sericite is basically a type of very fine mica, and is also a common ingredient in many mineral makeup brands, and iron oxide is a very, very typical ingredient in mineral makeup. I'll bet that if you sample more brands, you would find one much cheaper that gave you the same great finish.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The ones you have tried didn't work for me, either, but Lumiere in the cashmere finish is my HG, and there are many others that are very, very nice as well. Mineral Makeup Mania (Delphi forum) lists the names and has links to a couple dozen (at least) mineral makeup companies. Also, since minerals don't harbor bacteria, they aren't going to expire, unless they get moisture in them, as water/moisture makes a happy home for bacteria. So if you keep your minerals dry, they will last and last and last.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> That's one of the great things about sampling minerals, because if you get an eye shadow you're not too into, in a couple years when your tastes change (mine change frequently!!) you can go back to the old pigments and try them out again!!! LOL!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## vedakimx (Nov 14, 2007)

Recently, my friend purchased her own set of Micabella minerals at the mall for a whopping $400+. If she was willing to spend that much, I'm sure the finish was fabulous. However, I'm sure there could have been a cheaper alternative since most mineral makeup are just about the same.


----------



## PhantomGoddess (Nov 14, 2007)

Holy sh*t!!!! :scared2:


----------



## Jessica (Nov 14, 2007)

rotflmao:add_wegbrech:....ditto


----------



## GoldenAngel (Nov 16, 2007)

My first mineral makeup experience was trying out Micabella this summer. The saleslady was really pushy and they do NOT take returns or exchanges even on sealed, unused products.

She applied a foundation powder on me and the salesgirls said it was my match. Yet when I looked in the mirror it was obviously the wrong undertone. I didn't purchase it. Besides why spend $60 on the same mineral makeup you can get elsewhere for $10.

Their eyeshadow colors were beautiful and sparkly. I didn't know about mineral makeup websites so I foolishly purchased 3 for $30. Now that I know better, their colors are the same colors that I seen other MMU companies carry. They said they gave me a discount lol! Their eyeshadows are priced at $15 each for 1.75g so the more you buy they will discount it. The eyeshadows are multi-use pigments.

I asked them what the ingredients were and all they said was Mica. The salesgirls are misleading and the prices are too much. They don't give samples. If you wanted to buy the foundation, primer, and bronzer be prepared to spend over $150.

The Real ingredients in the pigments are: Mica, carmine, titanium dioxide


----------



## urbanxsound (Apr 9, 2008)

I had been stopped by the saleswomen at the same Micabella kiosk in one of my favorite malls for months. I had let them give me a free sample once or twice, but I had always turned them and their ridiculous prices down no matter how much they tried to force me to buy their products.

I had noticed that none of the women working at the kiosk would give me any sort of detail when answering my questions, which isn't how to make me want to buy the makeup you're selling. Actually, it doesn't seem like anyone's had an experience where their saleswoman wasn't misleading, vague or pushy, have they?

This particular mall kiosk had ended up going out of business because no one would buy their overpriced stuff! I wasn't surprised. I had stopped by on their second last day, and the woman was so desperate to sell me something that i convinced her to sell me an 8-pot stack of the shimmers (in the colors I wanted instead of a pre-made set) for 20 dollars. 2.50$ per pot? not bad at all.

I got #37, #40, #77, #81, #85, #96, #104, #108.

Don't get me wrong, I do like the shimmers, the colors i picked are gorgeous and they do work well, but there's definitely BOUND to be cheaper brands with the very same effect. Had I not gotten them for such a steal, I would have held out and shopped around for a cheaper find.

So, my advice: If you find a Micabella stand going out of business, why not heckle with them a little!!! You just might get a steal of a price like I did.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ShizzNizzLe (Apr 10, 2008)

this is the first time i trust online shop better..aint that weird? LOL


----------



## Scooter (Apr 10, 2008)

I went to a Micabella kiosk a couple of days ago after someone else had brought them up to me. Very interesting that the bottom of the foundation jar had the ingredients listed as Mica and iron oxides, but an SPF 15 rating. Since there was no zinc oxide or titanium dioxide listed on the ingredients, there's no SPF. Or the jar is improperly labeled, so lord knows what ELSE might be in there as well. And unless they've had their products tested, they can't legally make any SPF number claim. All of the eye shadows I picked up had a combined ingredient list (one size fits all) of mica, iron oxides, may contain titanium dioxide, carmine. Which contain carmine? What if I'm a vegan? Which DON'T contain titanium dioxide so I know not to buy them since they'll have little staying power? Pay through the nose, get inaccurate information. I'll pass.


----------



## afrillisdark (Apr 21, 2008)

i always stop by that kiosk at the mall.. im not too into GLITTERY eyeshadows, im more of a matte person.. i mean i play around with it, id so totally use it if it didnt cost me a million dollars. i go their synthetic silk or whatever brush set. usually it was like 179 or whatnot but i got it for 85, it was a prom special or sumthing. the make up is good but its not THAT good, i wouldnt play that much for the makeup, even the make up boxes are expensive, i can get that at swapmeet for like half the price.


----------



## acamk067 (May 15, 2008)

This is really quality make-up. A little on the expensive side, but it's all I use now and prior to using Micabella it was nothing but Mary Kay and such, now I've simplified, better quality and have a better feel to my skin and my husband has even noticed how much softer I look.

Well worth talking to the sales rep. If you need to talk let me know.

I am not a sales rep, only a product of Micabella!

Autumn


----------



## gccastro (Jul 3, 2008)

:rockwoot:I have used several and then some more of the mineral products out there and have come back to Micabella. It's been the only one to maintain well in hot weather, does not give break outs and wears well without having to use much. The cost can be brought down by haggling, or shopping on line, there are many distributors now on line selling the products at $35 to $40 on the $65 and higher sold at the Kiosk. There may be many brands out there selling mineral products, but this one is the only one I have found to have the best combination mixture and finer powder quality.


----------



## nikkiw (Oct 10, 2008)

One thing I found out is it might be very expensive but I bought the foundation and a brush for like $80 including taxes, and I thought I had gotten ripped off till it lasted almost a year! And that was with wearing it every single day. So I figure $80 a year for foundation wasn't a bad price to pay at all!


----------



## anunez228 (Dec 8, 2008)

I just purchased Micabella 2 days ago, I was wondering some of the same things, I wanted to make sure the chick at the kiosk didn't rip me off. She was really nice but yes pushy. But I did like the finish and was already in the market to try a mineral powder (not bare essentuals!). So I purchased the foundation, blush and 3 eyeshadows for $102.50. The chick kept trying to sell me more stuff like brushes ($80 for one brush is retarded to me sorry!) and the moisturizer $60 bucks, I didn't bite. So today I went online searching for this stuff and wether anyone else thought I was nuts for paying this much. I really really really love the products so far, I know its only been 2 days! AHHAHA! Oh and one thing, make sure they give you the right color, I had to go back and exchange it and the same chick wasn't there, so they were kinda witchy about it, even though the original sales chick wrote "No refunds, exchanges only" on the receipt. So make sure they are clear about that. 

So was I ripped off? I will have to see how long this stuff lasts, and whether I continue to like it... so far so good. You need to use VERY little to cover, and I have some minor scarring and my skin looks awesome today, I'm very happy so far.

One heads up, don't buy from their website, its way more enpensive, the foundation goes for $65.95! I found the products for the same price I paid (supposedly discounted, but I think they were bullshitting me about the GREAT DEALS they were giving me) on this website:

cart n kiosk dot com

Cart n Kiosk check it out. Foundation 42.95, but I'm not sure about the shipping price... ALSO you could use that as a negotiating point at the mall. Tell them they're crazy if they think you're gonna pay 60 bucks when you could get it for 42 online!

One last thing, the moisturizer is 29.95 onlin (cartnkiosk) so don't let them try to sell you for 60! or make it seem like you're getting a great deal by "knocking the price down to $30". Hope that helps.


----------



## esha (Dec 8, 2008)

I have a friend who used to work at Micabella she said it's a rip off of the high end mineral make ups but crazy overprice their products. Which basically she said to avoid it.


----------



## anunez228 (Dec 8, 2008)

Thks for the info. i guess i'm kinda stuck with it since they dont do returns. i'll have to make the best of it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) i hope it continues to work for me.


----------



## Geek (Dec 8, 2008)

we have one review on it here: https://www.makeuptalk.com/reviews/sh...Micabella.html


----------



## saitoyf (Dec 9, 2008)

Spending on $179 on this brand.....That's expensive even though I never heard this brand before.I can use $179 to purchase my lauress which I think is far better &amp; cheaper then Micabella  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## BackStageVirgin (Jan 11, 2009)

I've been a fanatic with a couple of brands just like MICABella since 1999. True Colors and Colorevolition. True Colors was the one that started it all for me. Since their prices have recently increased along with Colorevolution, I decided to find another brand to try. 

I just ordered my first set of MICABella. I'm so excited to try it out. While I've never used any of the foundations, I'm head over heels for their eyeshadows. I'm very happy with Bare Minerals foundation, so I wouldn't be caught dead spending $60 on foundation. On eyeshadow though, that's another story.

You've all be talking about how expensive it is for all their products. I've always purchased the 8 stacks. It's small portions, but you can try more colors and find the ones you love the most, then invest in a bigger container for more money. Don't forget to check out ebay too. I just purchased 2 8 stacks for $30! Even before trying the product I know it's at least worth $30. I'm getting the Wild Horses and Vibrant stacks.

True Colors and Colorevolution have ignored my recent emails to them to ask simple questions, so I won't be buying directly from them any time soon, I'll stick to ebay  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also I have some colors that I use daily that I've had for years! They last forever, so no matter how much you end up spending, it's well worth it b/c of how long they last.

Please try them out! If you like vibrant and natural colors, you will love these products!

Suggestion for the eyeshadow, use a base before applying. The color will be so much more vibrant! I get compliments all the time on my eyes and it's all thanks to brands like these. Forget MAC, stick to Multi Task Mineral Pigments!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 11, 2009)

I find it pretty sketchy that the members raving about Micabella tend to sign up, post once or twice about the brand, and then never post again...doesn't really make me want to try the brand, to be honest.


----------



## BackStageVirgin (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeah and I figured people like you would comment on that. Did you ever think that I just found this forum?

I was just offering an opinion to other makeup lovers. Isn't that what this forum is for? I guess I misread what the original poster was asking about.

Sorry that you think you're so much better then me b/c you've posted 12,000 about makeup. Get a life maybe?

I'll make sure I don't post on this forum again. I'd rather discuss products with people who ask opinions and actually appreciate the responses they get.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Jan 11, 2009)

If you're not one of those people that join MuT, rave about Micabella once, then leave, that's great! You are more than welcome here. This would also mean that you are not included in the group that I was referring to, and would have no need to be defensive.

I was just saying that having numerous members join just to rave about Micabella and then not contrubute to MuT ever again just gives the appearance that people working for the company are trying to push their product.


----------



## SophieIowa (Jan 26, 2009)

I just found this forum yesterday by searching for ''micabella'' into Google.

I had a pretty bad experience with the saleslady. She didn't listen to anything I was saying!

I had virtually NO MONEY WITH ME, about thirty dollars. And I needed that thirty dollars to buy shirts for my new job which requires you wear blue tops. I had just moved into my own apartment too, I told her there was no way in heck I could buy a 200 dollar makeup set right now.

''WELL ILL GIVE YOU A DEAL, I CAN ONLY DO THIS FOR ONE PERSON A DAY - HOW ABOUT $150??''

NOOOO leave me alone!

It makes me wonder how they are trained. Apparently they will be fired if they don't get a lot of sales, because everyone here is seemingly gettng pushed around by these people at the mall.

I noticed that too, that on the last three posts of the first page, it's all people with ''1'' post raving about MicaBella...


----------



## lilmama (Jan 28, 2009)

After trying 6 different MMU lines I chose LauRess and thought they were expensive at $22 for the foundation. But I really like it. The thing with kiosk buying is it's such an impulse buy and there is the sales pressure. Online you can leisurely order samples, check out the diff lines in every light, and make a decision based on many factors. (I also won't be ordering e/s from them as I think they are too pricey and I don't like their range (EDM for that). I'm just glad you are satisfied and can justify the cost.


----------



## CaramelBlondie (Jan 28, 2009)

Ooops! This will be my 1st post on this forum. But I've been lurking for about 2 years...

To clarify: I do not work fo Micabella even though this is my first post. I am a boring housewife.

I purchased MicaBella for the first and onlytime in Cali last summer(I don't think they have it here in Michigan).

I didn't notice anything extraordinary about it, but I loved the boldness of the colors (pigments which I use for eyshadow) and the price was 5.00 each (I bought 5=25.00) because there was a group of us and we all bought some. I actually googled the product after I bought it to get reviews but didn't find any.

I think if you like Loreal Hip (as do!) and MAC for the vibrant colors- then you will like the Micabella pigments.


----------



## paintednightsky (Jan 28, 2009)

Yeah I agree with you on it seeming extremely sketchy. Kind of repulses me on that brand if you ask me with their forceful tactics. Sooooo much better companies out their with better ingredients, cheaper, and overall better quality and a lot better CS.


----------



## Eris (Feb 14, 2009)

I discovered Micabella on a trip to California in March 2008. They were having a "special" on the foundation for $30. I'd been wanting to try mineral makeup so I let her give me a makeover and I was really pleased. I ended up buying the foundation as well as three eyeshadows. I still have and use all of them. Haven't run out yet!

My issue is that I cannot find a local kiosk. I even called to ask if they had one in NJ and was told no. I'm wary of ordering online because the shipping is $9.95 for something that only weighs a few ounces. And you can get them to lower the price if you buy them at the kiosk. Some of my eyeshadows were free when I got them last year. I tried Cartnkiosk but their shipping is $12.95. I think that's highway robbery for something so small.

I keep looking online to see if I can find a local kiosk.

I did, however, find Avon's mineral blush to be really great. Haven't tried their foundation because I was so happy with the micabella but love their blush.


----------



## spiritchild (Mar 1, 2009)

has anyone ever tried to make their own mica eyeshadow?


----------



## Helen Smith (Mar 8, 2009)

After almost a year with micabella products i can only say thumbs up.

I've used various mineral makeup products micebella delivered what they promised. their products are not the cheapest although i found some websites that offer a better price IE. cartnkiosk dot com and neobuys dot com.

i really like the eye shadows, so vibrant and the colour selection is amazing.

i understand there are people who like to complain but i always think being open minded and not generalize is the key for abundance.


----------



## spiritchild (Mar 9, 2009)

This sounds like a very subtle attack on everyone on this thread. While everyone is entitled to their opinion, everyone's complaint is valid when they say that micabella is pricey or that the customer service sucks. Everyone else here has just as much of a open mind as you to have tried it and most (if not all) of the posters love the product itself. With that, if you have something to say and it is supporting micabella, let it be that. Don't add subtle insults because it makes it look like you are a micabella retailer who is using propaganda to invalidate other posters' legitimate concerns just to make a sale.


----------



## Ottillia (Mar 14, 2009)

Making your own mica eyeshadow is fun and SUPER easy. You can get sample sizes of a million colors of mica from tkbtrading They have recipes there, too. I don't have enough posts for a link, just add the .com.


----------



## spiritchild (Mar 16, 2009)

coastascents.com also has a good variety of micas.


----------



## Helen Smith (May 13, 2009)

They actually have 9 shades of foundation, and their product variety is way better then BE, just look at their eye shadows.

At first I bought their foundation at the kiosk in the mall near my house but then I bought a few times on cartnkiosk dot com and neobuys dot com, its cheaper and came to my door after 3 days, Awesome!!!:rockwoot:

Helen


----------



## StereoXGirl (May 13, 2009)

:eusa_wall: lol.


----------



## Mama_Leid (May 19, 2009)

Hello everyone! I know I'm new here, and I've read some "defensive" type comments in other threads, so let me first say that I DO NOT sell any cosmetics. Ok, now that that's out of the way :uglyhammer:

I got sucked in by the Micabella kiosk. The eyeshadow pigments are very rich and sparkly. I ended up buying 8 colors. Once you get to 3, it was buy one get one free. So I paid $60 for the 8 colors, or $7.50 each. I am still experimenting with applying the colors, so any advice would be appreciated! The salesman showed me all the things you can do with the pigments: apply dry or wet to your eyelids, get it a little more wet and use it as a liner, apply dry to your cheeks/face, mix with clear lip balm &amp; apply to your lips, somehow you are suppose to be able to apply it to your hair (not for me), and you can even mix it with clear polish and make nailcolor. Pretty neat! But what sold me was how rich the colors are.

Now, for the foundation. I've been using BE for nearly 5 years &amp; I love the way mineral makeup makes my skin look and feel. However, BE does not really cover my mild acne scars, even with concealer. So I've been in the market for a new product, I've just been dragging my feet because I have a lot of BE left to use. So I let the guy take my makeup off &amp; apply the Micabella foundation. The guy was a little rough! But, when I looked in the mirror I was plesantly suprised! My scars were completely covered with no concelear. He added some blush &amp; it looked fantastic! I had a very nice glow. However, after I did some shopping and got back to my car, I looked in the mirror and I could see EVERY pore on my face. Not flattering.

So, my search continues. Any suggestions for a mineral makeup that provides good coverage without sinking into your pores, and is priced the same or less than BE?


----------



## Ca_blonde (May 21, 2009)

Mama Leid, there's a thread with a listing of people's fav companies. I'd go read that. I did and was shocked. I had no idea there were so many companies out there! wow.


----------



## imitation_deg (Sep 29, 2009)

Just wanted to add my two cents. I am not a saleperson of MicaBella...and I have just really begun getting interested in makeup...

I am no expert when it comes to makeup, as I have probably only tried a total of 3 brands in my life. I, too, was stopped by a salesperson at the mall, and I fell for her little ploy. She was nice, but pushy. I knew that I was getting "ripped" off, but I actually really wanted to try this product.

I have never used mineral makeup in my life, and I was pleasently surprised by this makeup. I have bad skin, with acne scars. I also happen to be allergic to makeup, so it is really an issue when it comes to foundation. Even if the makeup is hypoallergenic, my face becomes all bumpy and red.

Soooo....I bought the foundation. I like the eyeshadow colors, but I am no so much into the glimmer. Anyway, so far, I like how the makeup feels on my face. I have used it for about a week now, and my skin has not been iritated, yet.

I haven't used other mineral products yet, and I wouldn't be surprised if I get the same results with it.

As for me, I am just so happy that I haven't broken out in hives or pimples on my face yet. DEFINITELY overpriced, even though she "lowered" it, but I really just want a foundation that doesn't hurt my face so much. So far, I am feeling good with what I bought. I have 3 sisters, and they all have said that my face looks good. They also like the product, but also feel that it is overpriced. I am sure you could find something with the same results, but for cheaper.

Anyway, that is how I feel.

I am sure I can research it, and I am probably in the wrong place to ask this, but does anybody recommend any other mineral products that work well? I am happy with micabella, but not for this price.


----------



## lalalalila (Oct 2, 2009)

I walked by this kiosk at the mall once and the lady sure tried to sucker me. I almost felt bad for this sad, desperate person who probably didn't make a sale all day (due to the highly overpriced products she was trying to push). But I was sensible that day and did not waste my money. I took a look at some of the products and honestly, nothing really appealed to me. Some of the eyeshadows were very sparkly and pretty, but nothing that I wouldn't be able to find on CoastalScents.com for about 75% cheaper.

$60 for a mineral foundation is the most ludicrous thing I've ever heard of. Especially since the shades were so limited.

I will never buy anything from this line and that's that.

Oh, and by the way:

Those "undercover" Micabella employees on here are HILARIOUS! Honestly, who do you guys think you're fooling? Most of the rave comments about Micabella are MONTHS old, and the user still only has ONE post.

People crack me up.

=)


----------



## SparklesRule (Oct 9, 2009)

HOLY COW! That is expensive! I hate pushy sales people and avoid these carts like the plague when I venture into the mall.


----------



## Kokokins (Oct 20, 2009)

I've used Micabella for a small amount of time.

I'm not too into the whole mineral makeup craze, but I wanted to try something different from my usual. [CS palette's are next on my list] So I bought some. They have a "deal" where you buy 4 or more and get that many more free. So I did in fact get 5 and got 5 free.

I didn't have any problem with the salesperson, other than their lack of English. Well he spoke English, just Jamaican slang and his dreads were gross. He didn't try to throw the sales pitch at me either.

The woman the night before I decided to buy it gave me all this bullshit about how it was the only makeup that didn't make her breakout. But she wasn't wearing any makeup in the first place and had a ton of acne. |:

Awkward.

Anyways, I am generally a firm MAC eyeshadow wearer, buy I occasionally use just Micabella on my eyes. If you are trying for high contrast looks you'll want colors that are really really dark and really light. They blend together really easy, at least for me. But they feel a lot lighter on my eye than MAC eyeshadows.

But I think I'll always be a MAC person, I'm just so used to working with their products. It's just a preference thing.


----------



## LadySDevil (Nov 1, 2009)

I took the plunge and bought some about a year ago.

I don't wear make up all the often, I was down to about twice a year, simply because I couldn't find any that I wasn't at least mildly allergic to, so I would only wear for special occations, and given the shelf life of makeup, most of it had to be replaced each time I wanted to wear it.

Selling points:

1. "Forever" shelf life. Couple of full makeup replacements, even with the cheaper stuff, and you have paid for the micabella.

2. Not a bunch of chemicals to be allergic to.

3. Didn't react when I put it on my skin, even on a day when I was already being allergied.

Experiences:

The shadow can be a bit of a pain to work with if you aren't used to the loose stuff. Especially if you aren't using the eye primer (and I don't since it's something with a shelf life that I can be allergic to.)

Getting the consistancy correct for the eyeliner can be a bit of a pain. I'm STILL trying to learn to get that one right the first time.

Much easier to mix the powder in with the clear mascara than it is to try to mix enough correctly to cover the lashes as you need it. Down side to that, you'll go through the stuff more quickly as mascara has a shelf life.

I've actually worn make up 6 times since I bought it about a year ago, which is up from my 2 times a year. I find the foundation coverage is good, and it was easy, even for a relative novice, to master application.

The lip stuff was fairly easy to master as well, even using your own balm base (homemade in my case as I cannot wear what they sell).

Admittedly, I have enough of the stuff to likely last me 10 years at the rate I wear it, even if I'm not careful with it, but at least it will last that long.

The sales pitch is pretty high pressure, but if you can resist all the 8 million extras they try to give you, the starter kit can be a pretty good deal.

That's my two cents. I wouldn't say it's the greatest, and certainly not the simplest to apply, but it has given me back the ability to actually wear make up, which counts for something.


----------



## picturelady (Dec 22, 2009)

Today I purchased my first Micabella face cream. I wasn't going to, because the lady started out at $200. and I told her no way, then she got softer and said for you I sell it for $169. I still said no, so she started whispering and said because it is the holiday season I'll sell it to you for $100. I then said thank you, but no thanks and attempted to walk away when she took my arm and walked me to the register and whispered $59. because I can see you really want it. At that point I said yes. I had that happy go lucky feeling until I got home and found it online for $34.95 :lol: YEEK!.

Oh well, you just never know. I needed the cream for my eczema, day skin. It did feel good on my face.


----------



## Addy Tude (Dec 23, 2009)

WOW! Do I feel like a TOTAL SUCKER!!!!!:tocktock:

I paid $21 effing dollars a pot of eyeshadow....bought 4 got 4 free...for another $10 got 2 more....

But then came the $85 I paid for the powder foundation!!!!!!!!!!!!

I was so enthralled by the pretty colors...what a LOSER!

Let's not forget the Moisturizer - that I got at a "special price"....what a CROCK!!!

To think I was actually going to tell my Derby league about this makes me sick to my stomach. Wow...cannot believe there are people out there like this, and people like me who are so gullible! I sure hope my $200 was worth it to you Micabella....because you just lost thousands in legitimate sales!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lysette (Dec 23, 2009)

My dear God...


----------



## Lysette (Mar 12, 2010)

Guess what - MicaBella has reached Estonia now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I'll go and check them out on Monday

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

You can count on me - the salesperson will be pestered.


----------



## sexisteph (Jun 12, 2010)

I was bombarded by a Micabella salesperson at the mall yesterday and decided to look online to see if anyone else found their products to be a HUGE rip-off, and their sales people to be pushy and uneducated about makeup. I'm finding quite a few posts that agree! An hour after the sales girl attacked me with: an orange powder + vaseline as lip gloss, pink glitter + water as eye shadow, and several coats of heavy mineral foundation, I looked some sort of sad clown experiencing makeup melt-down. I've had better success with makeup I've bought at the dollar store!! The lip gloss transferred onto my teeth, the eye shadow migrated to my browbone, and the mineral makeup highlighted every imperfection on my face and sunk into pores to accentuate them. Maybe it's just the fact that I have oily skin? I don't know but these products looked hideous on me and didn't last beyond 1 hour. She tried to sell me like 150 bucks worth of product and I told her I would go to a few other stores to see how the makeup looked after a little while. I'm SO happy I decided to wait before purchasing - especially because they don't allow returns. No wonder - they must know their products suck! Sorry about the long rant, but I just had to spread the word about how terrible and over-priced these items are. Anyone "lured" into spending big bucks at this stand in the mall should tell the sales person they're going to come back and purchase if they like how the product looks after a while, because chances are they'll be disappointed. Bottom line: the mineral foundation might look good on someone with miniature pores and flawless dry or combo skin - but is an awful choice for anyone with imperfections or oily skin. The glittery eye shadow looks really pretty at first but fades very fast. The shadow mixed with vaseline as a lip gloss might work in a very pale color, but a bright color will end up all over your teeth. The items are ALL horribly over priced, and the sales people are full of s**t when they tell you the cost up front (and it magically goes down when you start to walk away from the booth). I'm guessing it costs them about $1.00 to make the eye makeup, and maybe a whopping $2.00 to make the nasty cakey mineral foundation they sell for 60 bucks. Micabella is a definate FAIL in my book. Will be sticking with my Estee Lauder foundation, and the $5.00 glittery shadows that originally got me hooked on mineral eye makeup. So far, nothing I've found can compare to their quality and prices. In my opinion, Micabella is an over-priced, over-exaggerated wannabe groupie of the mineral makeup industry!!


----------



## dasf0lyfe (Jul 1, 2010)

Hey ya'll so to answer a few of your questions i actually work at a mica Bella kiosk. I've only been there for a few months but before so i was using the product for 2 1/2 years i absolutely love the foundation and eye shadows.. Now let me explain prices because you can purchase a foundation from just about $60-65 and the reason its priced as so, is because our foundation is also concealer and finishing powder in one product. it also last you for one full year if you use it everyday. its a 9 gram jar, so its a hefty amount especially if your using our products just because you only need so little to get the job done.. =) um eye shadows go for $20 you can get deals at the kiosks these are just based prices. but what people don't know is that our products are 100% minerals no chemicals no oils and no alcohol and the mica stone is a natural spf 15 you can also mix the eye shadows with any clear lip balm or Vaseline to make lip gloss or clear nail polish to get any color nail polish if you mix this product with water you can also use it as an eye cream for a more dramatic look or make your own eye liner. its a five second demonstration we like to do for our guests. you can also check out the website micabella . com they have amazing products and it just takes one time for you to stop and actually see the demonstration for your whole perspective on mineral makeup to change. &amp;&amp; PS. to any of you ladies that watched that doctors show on Mica our mica stone has been fda approved and is safe around the eyes.

Thanks ladies and your all beautiful.. lets not forget that make up is just to enhance our beauty. let it shine from the inside out.


----------



## Lysette (Jul 5, 2010)

Yeah - and cheap brands do the same (foundy-concealer and finishing in one, pure mica eyeshadows etc, mixing the piggies with water or vaseline is such an old thing...). Micabella is a good product but other stuff is available too, out there. The Micabellas tend to forget to pay homage to the older brands and totally forget about the small indie companies. Their arrogance and salestalk makes it hard for me to like or respect the brand.


----------



## withlove2022 (Jul 5, 2010)

yikes! so expensive!!!


----------



## dasf0lyfe (Jul 6, 2010)

honestly ill agree with you, there are a whole lot of sales men and women that go way over board there making money and they like it. but there are people out there that actually sell the makeup because they like it like moi lol.. and i wanted discounts anyways besides the point don't get all defensive and say there are other brands that are 100% minerals because sweetheart what you don't realize is that most mineral brands of makeup have a very small percent of minerals in it and the rest is fillers. if you want to use it cool, so be it. nobodys forcing you to use our product all we can do is show it to you and if you like it take it.. and no $65 dollars for the foundation is cheap as hell it lasts one whole year if you use it everyday and no exp. date for people who dont use it everyday. and its concealor foundation and finishing powder in one. so do the math most people will go out and buy a concealor 26 dollars or so correct and it lasts about one month if used everyday okay so then they buy a foundation anywhere from $5 or 65 right then you buy a loose powder to go over it so there's another $30 add it up most products don't last more then a couple of months .. so now you've spent $100 on a month to a couple of months concealer foundation finishing powder and you could spend $65 on one jar that's going to last you one year. and you also mentioned mixing pigments yes its old but a lot of people don't know you can do that with powders and I've tried it with other minerals its not as vibrant with different brands.. you know why? because like i said mica Bella is 100% minerals verses other brands that have other fillers in them which by the way can clog pores. and most mineral brands expire. ours doesn't because its so pure.

so enough with making all of sales women and men look bad. its rediculous were all trying to make a living.. some of them get crazy i dont know why but anywho not all of us out there are like that so give us a break. at least say hi, and if they try and force you to go flick em off be like look hear i said no.. lol.. jk dont do that but you get the point say hey calm down a bit.. i hate it when people attack me at first glance i give them... i just tell them to calm down.. or shutup and lemmie look =)


----------



## Lysette (Jul 6, 2010)

This is exactly what I had in mind when I mentioned the obnoxious salespeople. Badmouthing other brands... probably never even seen their ingredients lists.

This is mineral makeup forum, we use pure mineral makeup not the L'Oreal or Max Factor crap. We know our stuff. Don't try to bullshit us, please - it only shows your stupidity. You may know something of Micabella products but you're totally in the dark when it comes to MMU in general.


----------



## Princess Powder (Jul 13, 2010)

Funny  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. I just found Micabella online last night, and the prices are horrific! I've been buying MMU for around 7 years, and there really isn't anything spectacular about their ingredients list. It's a pretty standard basic MMU foundation, it doesn't even have any of the high end ingredients.

I won't be trying it, and based on tihs thread, I'll be avoiding the kiosks like the plague too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## thesqueeze (Nov 10, 2010)

Amazing! I absolutely love their eyeshadows and if you can find a kiosk it's totally worth getting a few since they usually do deals when you purchase a couple of colors.  Love love love the stuff and I can't seem to find as good of a deal online anywhere.


----------



## Lysette (Nov 11, 2010)

> Originally Posted by *thesqueeze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Amazing! I absolutely love their eyeshadows and if you can find a kiosk it's totally worth getting a few since they usually do deals when you purchase a couple of colors.  Love love love the stuff and I can't seem to find as good of a deal online anywhere.


Then I guess you haven't looked at all


----------



## juliettesablaze (Feb 13, 2011)

I have had a couple people I know buy this brand. Almost every one of them had some kind of reaction to the product. Wether it was breaking out or some kind of rash. I have noticed the sales girls to be REALLY pushy. Every time I walk past the kiosk, even if I have already said no to them, they still try and get me to look at it. I've never tried it personally, but since the people i know who have tried it had bad reactions too it, I won't be getting some any time soon.


----------



## divadoll (Feb 14, 2011)

I wouldn't try it either if people I know have had bad reactions something that should be relatively inert.  I'v heard of the product name but nothing about the actual product but if some people are having allergic reactions to it, I'll stay clear as well.


----------



## DrZee (Feb 14, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *SophieIowa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just found this forum yesterday by searching for ''micabella'' into Google.
> 
> ...




Well first of all let me give you a little history of the sales people for Micabella and other kiosks you find in the mall, it should explain why most customers feel horassed.

The people working at these kiosks are hired by the owner of these kiosks who then goes online and takes people from Isreal who have posted job listings and are looking for a more lucrative paycheck. Once they fly themselves over here there are usually no more than 2 people working at 1 kiosk, and they work 6 sometimes 7 days a week from open until close and sometimes stay open even after the mall closes. This is because the owner of these particular kiosks only pay commission for what the sales people sell. If they do not sell, they do not make any money. Thus they must say whatever to make a sale. They are not trained professionals, they are told what to say by their boss and thats it. And they are not interested in whats best for the customer, but whats the best sale for themselves. And i am not saying you can't fly people over from foreign countries to sell a product, but i've been working in the biggest mall in the world for awhile now and i've gotten to know the sales people very well and are friends with a few actually. Infact my office (which i'm in right now) is about 5 feet away from a Micabella kiosk. I also know quite a few dirty secrets for other branded kiosks that claim to sell high quality products just from networking with the sales people. As well as, people love to spill the beans about a company if they got fired or quit. But honestly i don't blame them for the lack of knowledge the sales people of Micabella have, i blame their superior. I just wish they did a mini training course teaching them everything about the product, and maybe some better methods of approaching customers instead of chasing them, i've even seen a few sales people grab customers shirts to get their attention. :s

Now the quality of Micabella on a scale of low to high quality, would be a medium. All ingrediants on the label are not listed. Foundation colors are some-what limited. It consists of a very sparkly powder which sort of gives off the look that you are going to prom. Although from reviews people say it gave them a glow, but it consists of tiny sparkles. In my opinion sparkles do not give a glow, what should give a good glow is a luminescent ingrediant rather than sparkles. Eye shadows are well pigmented and do offer a nice selection of sparkly colors. I also find that some of eyeshadows go on less intense than they look, which i personally i like sometimes. Other than that, the prices are insane, from my knowledge it's mother company isn't Louis Vuitton lol. But do not be completely sold on what the sales people are telling you. Do your own research on the company, there are some sites where chemists and bio technologists have tested these products and can give you a detailed inspection of the products and whether they are truly of good quality and good for your skin. And i think thorough research would be highly recommended for this product for people who have skin conditions or sensitive skin just to be on the safe side. From my knowledge, they don't claim to be hypo-allergenic or non-comedogenic. But i will say, there are a variety of things you can do with the eye shadows as previous posts have mentioned which i think is unique and cool. But in my overall opinion, i would recommend other mineral makeups. There are plenty more reputable mineral make up lines that offer better quality at a better price. Hope this helps!

Dr.Zee


----------



## AlexandraRae (Feb 19, 2011)

I looked into buying Micabella products ever since they opened up the kiosk in my city's mall. I was pretty intrigued at first, but the more I went, the more I was turned off from them. The idea is kind of neat, where you can use one pigment for so many different things, (lip gloss, shadow, eyeliner, nail polish, etc.). Micabella is definitely overpriced. I don't mind paying $20 for an eyeshadow pigment, especially where pigments last me so long, but the containers are so small! You're better off paying the extra $2.00-$3.00 and getting a MAC pigment, which I am in love with! I can't say i've never wasted my money on Micabella before....This morning my fiance took me down to the mall to look for a good brush set. Micabella sells a beautiful one for $180 + tax (Canadian Currency!!). I didn't want to pay $180, and there were 2 brushes in the kit that I didn't want whatsoever. The lady gave me 10% off, so it came to $182 and some change. And she swapped out the 2 brushes for 2 other Mica brushes (a bit lower in quality) but I would find more use for. I tried to get more money off, where 2 brushes weren't worth what the others were. Waste of my time! She wouldn't even try to work around me a bit. I was stupid enough to buy the brush kit....I was really hurting for some brushes, and i'd have to wait 6-8 weeks for shipping if I were to buy MAC or Sigma or anything like that. 

Edit: Also, the colours are a bit too sparkly for me. I don't mind some brightness in my shadows, but only sometimes. I'm more of a 'matte colour' person anyways. My comments are all my personal opinions and are not here to offend or upset anyone.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Love the brushes, dislike Micabella very much.


----------



## doodle bug (Feb 23, 2011)

OMG is all that I can say about this make-up.  I love the stuff and totally addicted.  I have had it for over a year and am still using the same pods for the eye shadow.  It is made in the USA, not tested on animals and is made from pure mineral pigments.  It can be mixed with water and tamed dowm or amped up with lots of glam and glitter.  You can buy the base products there or use your own foundation eye base to set it.  Never going back to ID or other mineral products form eye make-up.  THe Rose water is nice, but I am not so impressed with their skin care line as I am the actual make-up products.


----------



## leslieslocker (Mar 3, 2011)

I just found this site after trying to find reviews on Micabella. Like most of you I was harassed by a sales girl. I walked by her once and was able to say no. I walked by again as the mall was closing and she got in my face, dragged me over to her cart and started doing the 30 second demo on all of the things their product does. As a makeup artist, I've seen this kind of product a hundred times. I first saw them in the late 90's/early 2000's. There was actually a different kiosk in my mall at the time selling the stackable sets. I allowed the girl to make her sales pitch because as a makeup artist and a cosmetic consultant, I understand the point of trying to make a sale. I know that they work on commission so I over looked her pushieness and gave her a chance. Once she told me the price I heckled her a bit and she said that since I was her last customer she'd sell me one color for $10 but that I wasn't supposed to tell anyone that I got a "$25" product for $10. So I got a color I wanted to experiment with and she put it in a bag. Then she started mumbling something about selling me their "special lipgloss" which we all know isn't special at all. She got really annoyed when I told her that I only wanted the eyeshadow. So I'm about to leave and her partner comes up and starts badgering me about not being able to afford a $25 eye shadow but I had a Sephora bag. She asked me what I bought at sephora. I told her I bought brush cleaner and she kept trying to convince me that if you soak your brushes in a sink full of really hot, soapy water, it cleans them better........ummm, hi, if you're going to make claims about being in the business you should probably know what you're talking about. Long story short, as a makeup artist and makeup consultant for a company that sells toxin free makeup, Micabella is not the best stuff out there. It's way overpriced and like someone else said, the company should give some sort of training on how to talk to potential customers. If nothing else, I'll use the makeup on face charts and wont have spent much.


----------



## Lysette (Mar 3, 2011)

You are indeed  a very  patient person, leslieslocker. I'd probably have stuffed the piggie down the salesperson's throat and reclaimed my 10 bucks on the spot...


----------



## GarryVinsent (Mar 4, 2011)

Really its a  very good product i have seen many people who are using micabella products ang having good experience.


----------



## Ere Perez (Mar 16, 2011)

Iâ€™ve tried so many mineral foundations and have never been satisfied, Iâ€™ve go back to using channel. The minerals themselves will not go bad. It sounds to me like those salesladies were way too pushy!


----------



## LadyDragonFire (Mar 16, 2011)

@topic:  Micabella isn't bad. I really like the shimmery finish on the eyeshadows and I love the fact that the product actually stays on your face and doesn't wear off easily. The color selection is fabulous too!

  I do think it is overpriced though. I have been in other stores that sell mineral makeup for a much lower price. And I'm not one hundred percent sure that Micabella doesn't have an expiration date. How the heck does makeup last forever??

  Honestly, I don't think the salespeople (that sell Micabella) are well trained and I don't think they know what they're talking about. I also wish they actually just had a normal store, not a kiosk. I have an aversion to kiosks for some reason. Stores seem more trustworthy and more professional to me.

BTW, the reason I say I think the salespeople at Micabella don't know what they're talking about is because I bought some eyeshadow from them, and the lady who sold it to me didn't seem to know what colors to recommend, or even how to recommend makeup colors properly. She just literally said, "oh, let me see what color your eyes are..brown! Everything goes with your eye color!"

  This is actually completely false. I wasn't exactly sure of my color season for a while, and I kept changing my mind about what season I thought I was.

  I actually know that I'm a dark autumn now. I had a professional analysis done by Lora Alexander online, and I am sure that she is correct. I tried on some different things in a store just to make sure, and the dark autumn colors definitely look the most "right" on me! And my absolute worst colors do seem to be summer palette pastels, and even some really light earth tone colors look very "blah" on me too. I need the darker earth tone colors for balance.

  But there are definitely makeup colors that are ideal for each color season, and ones that are right out.

  And because I wasn't sure of my season at the time and still thought that I might be a dark winter, I ended up picking out a bright, cool pink eyeshadow that doesn't look that natural on me, just because I tend to be drawn to pink. The salesperson didn't seem to be able to tell that pink wasn't the best choice for me. She was just aggressively pushing me to buy anything, to be honest with you, and I never find that to be a very impressive trait in any salesperson. I understand that they need to make sales so they can earn commission, but as a person who sells makeup I think it is critical that you understand color analysis, and that you can tell what colors are good for any given person, and what is right out for them. You won't get repeat sales if you recommend bad products or bad color choices for people.

  So yeah, my verdict is this: Micabella is actually okay. The salespeople often suck and I wouldn't necessarily listen to them. (I hope I'm not going to get flamed for writing my honest opinion lol!)

  I believe they have a website and you can order their makeup online too. (At least they used to.) They are very expensive though, but if you don't mind splurging a bit I would recommend buying their makeup online and skipping the mall altogether.


----------



## Lysette (Mar 17, 2011)

In mineral makeup there really isn't anything that would go rancid or harbor bacteria - zinc oxide is antibacterial. If your foundation does not become moist somehow it's ok for very long time. pressed stuff is pressed with natural oils and Iredale's stuff has some skin healing organic components added and does have a expire date but your basic mica, TiO2, ZnO and FeO mix is practically eternal.

I don't think Micabella employs professional makeup artists... products are not that bad but salespeople are not as knowledgeable as they should be.

A small scandal has erupted in one Estonian beauty forum: a client was treated disrespectfully by a Micabella consultant - after trying on the foundation she returned the following day wishing to buy it and was greeted with "if you're not buying don't waste my time". An inquiry sent to the main office resulted in additional insults "customer should respect the consultants work and not bother them when all they want is free makeup" (loose translation on both cases). There have been more such incidents.


----------



## AlexandraRae (Mar 25, 2011)

It's interesting that you mentioned Micabella does not hire professional makeup artists. I agree completely. I'm not a makeup artist, but I know I do my makeup well. When I visited Micabella she kept pressuring me to let her do my makeup. (Even though I already had mine applied.) Eventually I got annoyed and gave in. I asked that she starts with a primer, because I have a dry t-zone and didn't want the powder foundation to make me look like my nose was peeling off. She said that "they were out" of primer...hmmm (funny because everytime I've called back since...just to see....they said they were "out" and expecting a new shipment soon..)

Now, besides the fact she took about 10 minutes just to do my concealor and foundation, she caked it on...And I mean CAKED it on! I wouldn't even let her touch my eye makeup. The girl could hardly hold the brush. If Micabella DOES hire professionals, they have incredibly low standards for what they believe is good.

I ended up going to the drugstore, buying NYX foundation (I normally dont like drugstore foundations, but I was 30 minutes away from my house and needed to be somewhere!!!) and it looked 100% better than the strange application Mrs. gave me.


----------



## AlexandraRae (Mar 26, 2011)

Although I didn't like their makeup, I do like the brushes! If you're interested here's my overview of them:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQxtJw5-ZB8 

 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LadyDragonFire (Mar 27, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *AlexandraRae* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It's interesting that you mentioned Micabella does not hire professional makeup artists. I agree completely. I'm not a makeup artist, but I know I do my makeup well. When I visited Micabella she kept pressuring me to let her do my makeup. (Even though I already had mine applied.) Eventually I got annoyed and gave in. I asked that she starts with a primer, because I have a dry t-zone and didn't want the powder foundation to make me look like my nose was peeling off. She said that "they were out" of primer...hmmm (funny because everytime I've called back since...just to see....they said they were "out" and expecting a new shipment soon..)
> 
> ...


 I've noticed that their sales associates try to take off and re-do people's makeup (that they have already spent time and effort doing) and I think it is extremely rude and inconsiderate of them (to do that.)  Luckily, _that_ never happened to me, but there is another company that sells nail products and hand lotions and stuff that seems to operate the same way as Micabella. Unfortunately, I can't ever remember what they're called, but they sell this special nail buffing product that makes your nails super smooth and shiny without having to apply any nail polish. Like Micabella, they sell their products out of kiosks that are set up in malls, not out of an actual store. And their sales people are just as rude and pushy.

  One time I had a full manicure done at a nail salon in the mall close to where I live. Maybe about ten to fifteen minutes after I'd _just_ had my nails done, I was walking through the mall, and I got ambushed by the lady at the nail product kiosk. She was like, "oh let me show you this product!" And I just gave in and was like, "oh okay." I figured I'd probably end up buying some fancy hand cream or something. Before I could even think, she _took off_ the nail polish from one of my fingers. From the manicure I'd just paid money for. She did the demonstration of her nail buffer. And yeah, the product is sort of neat and somewhat impressive at first sight, but _really??_  It was _so rude_ that she took off my nail polish (from only one finger) without asking me if it was okay. And I didn't have the nail polish at home to re-apply it. It was from the salon! I had to remove all the nail polish so my fingers would match.

  So, yes, I agree. All these companies that operate out of kiosks in malls seem to hire people who behave really unprofessionally and don't seem to know how to make a sale properly.


----------



## leslieslocker (Mar 28, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *LadyDragonFire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I've noticed that their sales associates try to take off and re-do people's makeup (that they have already spent time and effort doing) and I think it is extremely rude and inconsiderate of them (to do that.)  Luckily, _that_ never happened to me, but there is another company that sells nail products and hand lotions and stuff that seems to operate the same way as Micabella. Unfortunately, I can't ever remember what they're called, but they sell this special nail buffing product that makes your nails super smooth and shiny without having to apply any nail polish. Like Micabella, they sell their products out of kiosks that are set up in malls, not out of an actual store. And their sales people are just as rude and pushy.
> ...


 I am "lucky" to have both of these kiosks in my mall.....and of course they happened to be RIGHT next to each other. I usually duck into a store if they're trying harder than normal to get me to try something. I had a similar experience with a hand creme guy that makes me wonder why I didn't press charges. You know those fun happy go lucky metro guys that you love to take with you when you're shopping? He was one of those but obnoxious. I had just gotten acrylics put on for my sisters wedding and I was doing some last minute things for the wedding. I was in a hurry and tried to get past the kiosk without getting harrassed. No such luck. Mr. Grab Hands takes my hand, pulls me toward his station and starts talking about some kind of new cuticle oil. He asks if my acrylics are my real nails and of course I tell him no. So he's like "oh, well I must show you this oil it's good for you, helps repair the damage from the acrylics. This one looks loose." He tried to pop one of my hr old acrylics off. I nearly decked him. The sales girl next to him looked surprised that I started screaming in his face. I marched right over to the security office which was conviently located only 20 ft away (gee I wonder why) and wrote a report on what happened. The next time I went past the kiosk in the mall Mr. Grab Hands glared at me. A few weeks later I heard that he'd been fired for doing the same thing to another girl.

I just don't understand why companies take the time to hire someone who obviously doesn't know what they're doing instead of hiring someone who yeah might expect to be paid more, but that can actually talk to customers and sell them the right products and build a clientele.

I don't know about Sephoras nationwide, but I absolutly ADORE my Sephore girls and guys. Every time I come in they say hi, they know me by name (could be because I'm in there about once a week). They show me new products and we talk trends or swap tips. It's like gabbing with your girlfriends about the things you love most. They are never pushy. They understand color, application, and price range. If you ask to try a product, they grab one of their trained makeup artists to show you how to apply the product, what colors look best on you, even little tips that they know are used in the industry. It'd be awesome if companies trained their sales people like the Sephora people are trained. I have to say that I like working with my Sephora girls and guys better than my MAC girls.


----------



## DreamWarrior (Mar 28, 2011)

Ladies, there is absolutely no reason for you to hide from these people.  Your shopping experience should be one of pleasure and hiding from a kiosk is UNACCEPTABLE!

We had the same problem at our mall and a few of us gathered together and went directly to the mall manager office and complained.  We threatened to never return if they didnt get these sales people in check.  Not only are their tactics rude, but they threaten the business of those stores near the kiosks since shoppers purposely avoid walking thru there.  Sales will drop and the higher rent paying stores will close down.  Its simple business and economics.  Hit them in the wallet and management will respond to your favor.

I always say no and continue to walk.  My mother was once stopped by the "flat iron" girl and I had to pick my mother off the chair and pull her away from the sales lady.  My mother said _I _was rude and when I told her she could by the same $300 iron for $80 at Sally's or something she looked shocked!  Obviously its not the same product, she said.

My response: "Yeah, whatever! It doesnt matter, in six months you'll buy another product to replace this product with whatever new fad is out there."

Anyway, I digress.  The point is - complain to the mall managers and they will put an end to pushy sales tactics.  The kiosks are still there but they are not as krass as they used to be.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 31, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *fishchick72* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Has anyone heard of this brand? I saw it at a kiosk in the mall, but didn't really stop, didn't want to hassle with a salesperson--but it did look like mineral makeup to me. Has anyone tried it? How are the ingredients?


 It's a complete RIP OFF. DO NOT BUY. If they say you can get your money back it's a LIE the receipt clearly states NO REFUNDS. Here's my story from the main makeup forum.

So I'm at the mall today and went to Sephora. Picked up a few items and left. As I was walking through the mall I saw the Mica Bella kiosk and was curious. So I ended up getting a make over from her and like the makeup but told her I wasn't sure since it's pricey and my husband would be furious if I spent that much on it. She said, "oh you can return it if your husband doesn't like it." Okay. So I paid $130 (after tax) on a foundation, bronzer and four eye shadows. I ended up having to go back to Sephora because the eyeshadow palette I bought was broken. The manager and I are chit-chatting and she notices the Mica Bella bag and we start talking about and she tells me, "you do know they don't refund". I pulled out the receipt and sure enough on the bottom it says NO REFUNDS. Exchanges within 14 days. I'm pissed because the girl told me I could get a refund. I told her I wasn't sure because of the price. It's VERY expensive and to be perfectly frank I could get pure mica from TKB for dollars! So now I'm stuck with $130 of product that I do NOT want. Ever been pressured into buying something, told one thing only to find out another? I'm either going to get a refund from her OR going to dispute the amount with my bank.

I did go back a few hours later (just came back from the mall) and am LIVID. I can't get a refund. $130.44 WASTED. I'm filing a complaint with my bank to dispute the charge since the products made me itchy. I removed the makeup and my face is redder than usual. I have rosacea on my cheeks, not my neck, yet my neck is all red. I'm here trying not to scratch my face because it itches badly. I will be going back to the mall tomorrow and give that girl a piece of my mind because I'm not going to be swindled out of almost $131 on products I can't use. I'm also filing a complaint with the mall because she told me several time I could get a refund and yet here I am sitting with a few products that I can't use.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 31, 2011)

Overpriced.

You can't get a refund even if you don't open the packaging and just bought it within a few hours.

Itchy.

Do I recommend it? NO. Avoid, avoid, avoid!


----------



## Relocation (Mar 31, 2011)

I like micabella pigments, and although I don't know about it's lasting, the foundation gives really good coverage. I haven't tried it, but they put it on a friend of mine to demonstrate, and she said it felt god. I wouldn't take it to heart without trying though.

I'm lucky enough that although there's a mall stand, the salespeople actually don't assault you unless you're looking at things, and let you leave if you want, or leave and come back with the same deal another day. They sell everything discounted too (powder marked $65 or so on website sell for $40, pigments for $10) before they're even trying to really make the sale.


----------



## beckoneko (May 24, 2011)

I was stopped by a sales lady yesterday as well (and just joined now after searching to see if I got ripped off or something). I saw someone was being sold the face cream for like, 200, and now I don't feel so bad since the lady really did give me a good deal on that, but I paid a bit more on other things (lower than listed price). I was wondering if they give you deals on things even if it's not your first buy from them, since I was considering going back for more eye shadows to try different colors. I ended up spending like, 150 for foundation, blush, 4 eyeshadows, face cream, and a brush. I would say if you do end up buying, don't look interested and they will lower the price for you. And look at online prices first because they will probably match it at least. Ebay also has stuff on sale, so that is worth checking out as well.

I haven't really had much chance to play with it, but the look on my boyfriend's face after the sales lady applied it kind of encouraged me to get it. Plus it didn't end up on his white shirt, and the lip gloss didn't end up on his face so that is a definite plus. I also liked how it got rid of all the redness that took lots of green concealer and loads of liquid foundation before. It is my first time using mineral foundation though, so I don't know if those traits are typical.


----------



## zadidoll (May 25, 2011)

Here's a follow up to my original post. I posted this in the main makeup section yesterday or the day before.

Update: I have a pending lawsuit against MicaBella in my local court house slated for August. But given the fact they refuse to respond to the WA State Attorney General I doubt the owner or her manager will show up in court. Here's the latest email from the WA Attorney General office.



> Dear :
> 
> Mica Bella has not responded to our correspondence concerning your complaint.
> 
> ...


 So looks like these scam artists are going to get away with it - for now. I'm still waiting for the BBB response to see if MicaBella contacted them or not.

*MY OPINION: DO NOT BUY FROM MICABELLA OR ANY OF THEIR KIOSKS BECAUSE THEY WILL NOT REFUND IF YOU HAVE AN ALLERGIC REACTION OR ANY OTHER PROBLEM WITH THEIR OVER PRICE JUNK MAKEUP.*


----------



## Visions (Jun 8, 2011)

That really doesn't surprise me... and here's why: I was out shopping around Christmas time at a mall by my parents. One of the sales girls from Micabella did eventually convince me to take a seat so she could redo my makeup with their cosmetics. At first I wasn't really interested at all, especially since the price seemed way too high and I was trying to shop for gifts for other people at the time. The girl I did obviously find was a bit pushy, but I also didn't think the makeup was terrible, at least visually. I ended up buying some foundation and blush for probably around $40 a piece, two colour pots and a facial peel.

The next morning I tried the facial peel on my face and much to my unpleasant surprise the facial peel was a real nuisance to get off my face as it was balling up and catching on the little hairs on my face! The product obviously wasn't very water soluable as I tried rinsing well with a soft wash cloth and everything, but really the only way I could get the darn stuff off my face was to pick it off, one ball at a time. It was terrible. Anyhow I went back to return it with the receipt in hand as I too was also under the impression they would do a return. Instead they replaced this more expensive product with their less expensive toner trying to insist to me that it was of the same value. I was really getting annoyed so I went to their website to show the girl and the best she could do was give me an additional two eye shadows with my exchange. They didn't even give me a receipt documenting this, so I also found that kinda fishy.

I really wish I could have mustered up the gutts to give them a piece of my mind, but I really just wanted to be done with it... I would have preferred my money, obviously, as I requested, but I was just visiting my family at the time and something usable is better than nothing. Something tells me that even if I was more aggressive it wouldn't have gotten me far since they continued to tell me that I could get a refund in a week once they are moved into the Bay. Course I was thinking, "I can't wait a week as I have to catch a flight back home!"

I later e-mailed them through their website about this unprofessional business practice and the problem I experienced trying to return their product, but no answer and I doubt there ever will be. Buyer beware. That's all I have to say.


----------



## angirocks (Jun 13, 2011)

I love makeup but with my busy lifestyle I have little-to-no time for it, so my routine is usually wash, tone, moisturize/ primer, eyeliner, mascara, out the door.  If I have more time I add shadow and bronzer to the mix.  Either way, pretty low maintenance and nothing on my actual FACE except bronzer sometimes.  I am the kind of girl who buys a mascara (Lancome or other department store) and nurses it until it is GROSS. 

I was at the mall and made a mental decision to buy a new mascara and saw this mineral makeup kiosk and said, "I would like a mascara, what kind do you have?"  She showed me this new one, it looked good I decided to buy it (no matter the cost) and then her sales pushiness came out:  "Well, you know the price of this mascara is $54 but if you purchace any of our kits, I'll give it to you free.."  I said, "This mascara is $54?!?  I was expecting $35 tops..." 1/2 of me was like ohh that sounds great.  1/2 of me was like RUN.

She did a makeup demo by first cleansing (no wash cleanse which is great for when I am in a hurry -which is always!), toner and moisturizer.  I asked how much for these three things, because they smelled and felt and looked great.  She said $100, NO THANKS!

She puts the makep on me and does her blah blah blah stuff, in my head I am thinking, "My face better look like a model or I am not getting any of this stuff."  She hands me the mirror and I was like, "Um, wow, it actually looks REALLY good!"  So I bought the cheapest kit which she knocked down to $72 and threw in the mascara.  I was dissapointed I had to get 2 foundations instead of 1 and a bronzer, but I actually use the darker foundation as the bronzer and the lighter color as the foundation.  The blush looks really good and the eye shasow is awesome.  The brushes that came with the kit are crap and shed all over my face, but I have good brushes, so I don't care.  The mascara is awesome.  Most mascara is "starchy" after it drys.  This stuff stays flexible.  Love it.

So, I felt that stuff was over priced and did my research after getting home.  I didn't get totally ripped, but I wish I haggled her a little more.  I will go back next time I want something showing on my droid the online prices from those discount prices and tell her if she can't do lower I will just buy online instead.

Really bad notes:  My pores showed through horribly.  The foundation looked good under the mall lights but looked fake out in my car mirror when I got outside.  That was because she put the darker color all over my face and I only use it as a bronzer.  So that was just her bad makeup application technique.  The pores are still a problem though.

I asked my husband, hey, honey, don't I look great today (nudge nudge), he said, you look great every day.  I'm like, are you telling me my face doesn't look any different?  He said, kinda.  Well men just don't see anything, I swear.  I went from brown to blonde hair and he didn't even notice.

Overall I like it for the ingredients, and how it looks, minus the pores. Hate the cost and sales people.


----------



## KaeceeLove (Jun 14, 2011)

I used to use micabella a while back.. I bought from a kiosk at my local mall too, but the manager at the kiosk would sell me 5 pigments for $35 if i would sit and model for her once a week. I loved the stuff but then i moved to a different city and my make-up got stolen i went online to get more and yeah they're pretty expensive. more than MAC.. so im pretty reluctant to buy them again but they were my favorite shadows. I used to be able to put them on at night before i went out to party and then go to sleep and wake up early for work the next day and i never had to redo my eye makeup - and that was before i discovered primer haha.

but i agree the msrp price that they set is outrageous see if you can't bargain with them.


----------



## dollybee (Aug 17, 2011)

I was at a mall and the salesguy basically forced himself on me. He was way too pushy and kept trying to sell me every product he had. While I like the products, I would not buy it at the mall again. He kept dropping his price to make me buy more and so I bought some stuff hoping he would leave me alone. I finally just said no and walked away after buying a couple of products. I would not do the mall route again! buy it online if you have to. They are way too pushy and he was way too forward for my comfort


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 17, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *dollybee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was at a mall and the salesguy basically forced himself on me. He was way too pushy and kept trying to sell me every product he had. While I like the products, I would not buy it at the mall again. He kept dropping his price to make me buy more and so I bought some stuff hoping he would leave me alone. I finally just said no and walked away after buying a couple of products. I would not do the mall route again! buy it online if you have to. They are way too pushy and he was way too forward for my comfort


 The thing is you can get the bases and mica for much cheaper at TKB Trading or Coastal Scents and make your own shadows.


----------



## fartoomuch (Sep 28, 2011)

It's sad to see that so many people have had such negative experiences with Micabella.

A friend of mine had a few of their eyeshadows. I tried them and loved them, so I made a point of finding them the next time I was at the mall. The lady who helped me was actually really friendly, she asked if I'd like a demo of their foundation. I've been searching for a good foundation for ages. I was a little iffy, because I know how pushy they can be, but I think she saw that, and she told me I didn't have to buy, it was a slow day and it would give both of us something to do, "I can say I tried, you get to try some new makeup and relax for a while..." She was really friendly, and after a couple minutes in her chair I felt pretty comfortable. When she finally let me see, I was astounded. My face was so even toned, I had no redness, no bags under my eyes. Even my boyfriend had to admit it had really made a difference, and he could usually care less if I wear makeup at all. She also showed me a basket of foundations from other companies, like MAC and Makeup Forever, which her customers disposed of after purchasing Micabella. If I'd had mine, I would have tossed it in too. I was sold before she even gave me the price. I got a box set which included a foundation (Lady Godiva, which matches my skin tone perfectly, far better than anything I've ever tried) a blush, three eyeshadows, and two brushes for 150. I was having a hard time choosing shadow colors, so she gave me one more for free, cause I was "so cute". I'm sure that you could probably get a lower price if you are uncertain about it, but I had the money to spend and I just couldn't hide my excitement. It made such a difference, and I spent the rest of the day smiling whenever I'd catch my reflection in a mirror or a store window.

The sales lady told me it would be safe to sleep in, although she didn't recommend it, and that it would actually improve my skin with time. So far so good. I'm still using it and still thrilled every morning when I do my makeup. The redness that I used to be so selfconcious about is lessening. And honestly, as far as the price goes... every thing is good quality, people spend 18 bucks on mac eyeshadows, and even more on other high-end products. It lasts for 8 months if you use it every day, according to the sales lady, and longer if you don't. And it WORKS!


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 28, 2011)

> The sales lady told me it would be safe to sleep in, although she didn't recommend it, and that it would actually improve my skin with time. So far so good. I'm still using it and still thrilled every morning when I do my makeup. The redness that I used to be so selfconcious about is lessening. And honestly, as far as the price goes... every thing is good quality, people spend 18 bucks on mac eyeshadows, and even more on other high-end products. It lasts for 8 months if you use it every day, according to the sales lady, and longer if you don't. And it WORKS!


What she claimed is complete BS. Your skin cannot improve over time from wearing it, it's primarily MICA powder and mica will not improve the skin. I'm actually using Coastal Scents mineral powder ($4.95 for their sampler), the full size is $21.95 and you get far more than MicaBella (which also sells under the name BellaPierre) which sells for $64.95. I'll never use MicaBella again (see above) due to allergic reactions but also due to the price not when I can get mica for far less at TKB Trading and Coastal Scents and fantastic shadows at Fyrinnae.


----------



## divadoll (Sep 28, 2011)

That's not altogether a fallacy because if you wear non-irritating products, eventually that irritated appearance to your skin will go away. You probably would also see similar results with any mineral based foundations.  Just not as expensive.   Unless of course if you have an allergy towards titanium oxide/zinc oxide or mica, then you wont get relief from mineral foundations either. 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What she claimed is complete BS. Your skin cannot improve over time from wearing it, it's primarily MICA powder and mica will not improve the skin.
> I'm actually using Coastal Scents mineral powder ($4.95 for their sampler), the full size is $21.95 and you get far more than MicaBella (which also sells under the name BellaPierre) which sells for $64.95. I'll never use MicaBella again (see above) due to allergic reactions but also due to the price not when I can get mica for far less at TKB Trading and Coastal Scents and fantastic shadows at Fyrinnae.


----------



## pandy1021 (Oct 4, 2011)

Micabella huh? I think I just read the same post on a different forum .. And guess what - I had seen this more likely about 4 times this week, isn't it weird? Well I am not familiar with what Micabella is yet but it seems that they are not of a big deal for now.


----------



## beautybesties (Oct 4, 2011)

I just can't justify spending that much on make-up.  I love my Sephora brand mineral make-up!


----------



## fartoomuch (Oct 5, 2011)

Yeah, I suppose I should have been more specific, it has less to do with wearing Micabella products and more to do with NOT wearing all the other non-mica products I've tried. Instead of using a primer, concealer, liquid foundation and powder, I just use this and I'm good to go. Sooo yeah its not complete BS. All in all, I very much like my Micabella lady, and yes, the product is expensive, but its not garbage.


----------



## lynnette (Oct 27, 2011)

This makeup made me break out! Not to mention the HIGH PRESSURE RUDE salespeople. Stay away from the booth at the malls! It's a huge RIP OFF.


----------



## Princess82 (Nov 10, 2011)

Ladies,

Well I was stopped by a chick in West Edmonton Mall, and she tried on the mineral powder foundation on me as well as the vita-c exfoliating peel gel. When she told me to look at the foundation I didn't know what I thought until others were telling me it covered my acne. I was pretty happy when I heard that so my next question was how much.

She quoted me for some kit and the peel like $300. I was like WOW!! I told her I didn't want the eye shadow and other stuff I just wanted the Mineral Foundation, Vita-C Exfol Peel Gel, and two brushes. So she gave me all of them for $150.00. I feel I got a deal after checking online how much everything was I saved about $118 total. 

I think it looks good, I am having a hard time adjusting to the fact I can't see much acne when I'm use to it everyday but hey I'm not complaining, lol! I think give them a chance we all have a choice wether we want to spend the money or no. As well as you can always bargain them to a price you are comfortable with and if not don't buy.

Each to their own there will always be something for some and not for others no matter what it is. Thanks for all the reviews as they helped me and hopefully they'll help others. Just know if your unsure do research on price, product, ingredients and then make a choice.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Overpriced and some people, like me, have had nasty reactions to their products. You can get mica products for far less through indy sites like Fyrinnae or wholesalers like TKB Trading and Coastal Scents. But if you like it then you like it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Glad it worked out for you.


----------



## divadoll (Nov 10, 2011)

I've bought from more reputable brands and it wasn't $150!  Thats a rip off and high pressure sales make me walk the other direction.


----------



## BforeverTV1 (Nov 13, 2011)

I just got this there was a good deal for 2 for 20 or 3 for 30 instead of 15 dollars each and i love it.. its super pigmented!!


----------



## divadoll (Nov 14, 2011)

So what did you buy that was 2 for $20 or 3 for $30?



> Originally Posted by *BforeverTV1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just got this there was a good deal for 2 for 20 or 3 for 30 instead of 15 dollars each and i love it.. its super pigmented!!


----------



## Hezzie (Nov 15, 2011)

I won some Micabella stuff on here. Mineral Make up and brushes. I like the foundation and the blush but the eyeshadows are nothing to write home about, even tho the colors are gorgeous. And the brushes go funny when u wash them. I got a black stain on all the ones I washed, and I didn't use black shadow on them.


----------



## Missascloset (Nov 16, 2011)

I have a friend of mine who wore a lot of their eyeshadows and foundation for her fashion shows. The eyeshadow looked okay on her, the foundation looked caked on. I loved the way their blue eyeshadow looked on me, but like someone else said, it's not worth $15. I have heard of you being able to talk them down, 3 for $22 supposedly, but if I am going to spend $15 on eyeshadow it will be MAC!


----------



## Karmyn (Nov 26, 2011)

Let me tell you about the MicaBella. They hire immigrants to sell the makeup for commission only sales! That is why they start so high and then come down and the sales people always have a thick accent- the less you buy it for the less commission they make. It is a rip off. The only reason they even have a website is so that they can look legitimate and show an exorbitantly high price and then when they give you a "deal" at the mall you can think you actually got a deal because you paid less than 65.00! My friend dated one of the guys who owned several micabella kiosks so I know all about this. They only have 6 shades of foundation but will convince you with their pushy sales techniques that you really need to spend that crazy money. 

Don't let them get you! Say no thanks and whatever you do- keep walking.


----------



## makeupgeek21 (Dec 18, 2011)

Karmyn, you are oh so right. I currently work at a Mica Bella store in Canada and I personally can say the entire thing is a big jip. It's this huge Israelian conspiracy I swearrrr. I've been crazy looking into it. I am not from Israel, I'm what I would call a "front". My boss hires a few Canadian girls to make it look legit. The products are crap. I don't believe anything on the labels. They break me out, which is hard to do, because I have very good skin. We have sales quotas that we need to make and he literally gives us a pitch to sell the products. Because I'm not desperate to make commission (I get a real paycheque, unlike the illegal Israelian workers) I don't follow his stupid harrasing sales pitch. This whole company disgusts me and I've only been here for 2 months. As soon as christmas is over, I'm outta here.  So pleaseeeeeee, no one buy this make up!!!! Do not support this company.


----------



## cherilove (Jan 22, 2012)

i looooooooove micabella...never will use anything again! yes its pricey but its worth it and i just buy it off ebay or amazon hehe


----------



## lizzyleigh (Feb 16, 2012)

SIMISIMI100- where do you live?  Im in canada and they do have them here.  I live in calgary and there is a kiosk at cross iron.  Anyway, I had a similar situation.  The girls were SO pushy and for some reason I actually sat down to listen because I was looking for a natural make up and HATE bare essentials.  I have yellow undertones and bare essentials looked horrible on me.  The girl picked out a color ( i think its called sand) and put it on me. It looks amazing.  I couldnt believe how nice it looked.  I had to pick up my kids so i bought it when she told me I could return it.  It didnt make me break out, it didnt dry out my face which was HUGE and it didnt look overly powdery. I usually hate powders because I like the GLOW that foundations give.  I barely use any and it lasts forever.  I bought the BE brushes instead so i paid only 60 bucks and i doubt ill buy anything from there except the foundation.  I am still on the lookout for something better (always haha) and I found a foundation that i loved by TART.  it just wasnt my right color..... If anybody has any suggestions on better brands let me know!  otherwise I would say KEEP IT and enjoy it.  The only thing that scares me about it is like somebody mentioned already...... is what it says thats in there ACTUALLY whats in there?  who knows these days..... kind of scares me.  i checked out on skin deep but they arent registered.


----------



## lizzyleigh (Feb 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *makeupgeek21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Karmyn, you are oh so right. I currently work at a Mica Bella store in Canada and I personally can say the entire thing is a big jip. It's this huge Israelian conspiracy I swearrrr. I've been crazy looking into it. I am not from Israel, I'm what I would call a "front". My boss hires a few Canadian girls to make it look legit. The products are crap. I don't believe anything on the labels. They break me out, which is hard to do, because I have very good skin. We have sales quotas that we need to make and he literally gives us a pitch to sell the products. Because I'm not desperate to make commission (I get a real paycheque, unlike the illegal Israelian workers) I don't follow his stupid harrasing sales pitch. This whole company disgusts me and I've only been here for 2 months. As soon as christmas is over, I'm outta here.  So pleaseeeeeee, no one buy this make up!!!! Do not support this company.



Whoa!!!!! THANK YOU makeupgeek for this post!  i will never buy from there again!


----------



## satojoko (Feb 16, 2012)

I'd rather light my own hairs &gt; down there &lt; on fire than EVER buy ANYTHING from Micabella. Rude little turds in the malls, using the same 'hi you look like crap let me try our stuff on you' to every woman I saw pass by, wanted to smack them upside the head. When I went to their FB group and complained about this crap, I got not even a sneeze for a response. They're as bad as the Jehovah's Witnesses. All sorts of verbal diarrhea from brainwashed sakes reps that makes zero sense. When I mentioned to the rude turd that I get better mineral foundation online made by indie companies and that their ingredients didn't justify the jacked up price he was trying to sell me the rubbish for, he swore I had no idea what I was talking about. He truly had no idea that there is a massive world of mineral makeup online.


----------



## Mousepants (Feb 16, 2012)

When I saw this thread I was immediately thinking, "that name sounds very familiar..." and I'm not sure if it has been mentioned already, but I hope none of you are buying this stuff for 65 bucks since it's now on Hautelook for 35. What confuses me is that it's called "Mica Beauty" although on their website it does say Mica Beauty, by Micabella. I've never actually used this brand before, I'm still trying to figure out why my skin hates MMU. However, based on the majority of reviews, it seems like it is very overpriced for what it is.


----------



## evaldez81 (Mar 5, 2012)

I got 3 eye shadows for 25 bucks and they wanted to sell me the foundation for 45 hope this helps they can lower there prices .


----------



## Angelica Bernal (Apr 4, 2012)

i bought this make up not to long ago and im allergic to a lot of things but this make up didn't bother me at all. it comes off easy it stays on much longer than any other make up i had. i used mac and left it to get this make up and im in love. i bought the foundation and got 3 eye shadows for free!!! and spent 70.00 she said to keep my receipt because they have to honor it. so next time i go and spend 70.00 i will get 3 eye shadows for free no matter what


----------



## Angelica Bernal (Apr 4, 2012)

i bought this make up not to long ago and im allergic to a lot of things but this make up didn't bother me at all. it comes off easy it stays on much longer than any other make up i had. i used mac and left it to get this make up and im in love. i bought the foundation and got 3 eye shadows for free!!! and spent 70.00 she said to keep my receipt because they have to honor it. so next time i go and spend 70.00 i will get 3 eye shadows for free no matter what


----------



## tissy (Apr 4, 2012)

That price is quite high but I spend just as much on mine from Youngblood. I have been to mall's where  sales people try to push you into things. Even if i like the products, if they are rude or too forceful I just walk away.

I know i dont have many posts, but there are waaay too many people with 1 or 2 posts saying this is the best. I'm not being negative, just an observation.


----------



## tissy (Apr 4, 2012)

OMG i just realised these are the Bella Pierre guys in Australia. They have these guys at the Royal Easter Show. Two years ago i was walking through the fashion and style pavilion to watch the fashion parade and these guys were there. They came right out into the middle of the aisle and practically dragged me into the stall. They told me my makeup was crap and not real minerals (it is) and really forcefully tried to get me to buy it. He (it was an israeli man) said if i was comfortable wearing garbage then keep buying my makeup for $5 (it is more expensive than that).

As soon as he realised i wouldnt buy he got really pushy, then rude.

Worst experience ever. This is why all these new posters seem suspicious.


----------



## tkmiller (Apr 13, 2012)

Hello, I have been using their product for 3 years now and love it!!!!  The sales people are pushy and THEY set the price.  I have always paid $35.00 for the loose and now the press when I have bought them at a kiosk in the mall.  The issue I ran into is that when a kiosk closes it makes it hard to find the product without going online.(more expensive)  I had purchased 27 eye colors and two of the loose powders and used the powder for almost 12 months.  The eye shaddow will last a lifetime.  I just recently found another kios and saw that they carry the press powder now..totally awesome.  The coverage that you get from the press is even better than the loose.  I use MF2 press as a base then I use loose MF5 to give color.  I do not use the base cream they sell.  It gave me breakouts.  Most people only need to use one foundation but I have Rosacea and that is why I use two.  I recently started using a spritzer that sets the makeup...by Jane Iredale.  I am sure you could use any simular product.  The make up feels light on your skin and washes off the any facial cleaner.  I have tried almost all of the mineral foundations and I can tell you that the Mica Bella product has been the BEST for me.  I also use the eye primer and liquid eye liner.  I will caution you that you should not buy a lot of product until you are sure you like it and it works for you.  There are NO refunds only exchanges.


----------



## zadidoll (Apr 13, 2012)

If you like MicaBella then check out the sales on Hautelook. Personally I don't like MicaBella but I DO love Bare Minerals.


----------



## Pricelez (Apr 28, 2012)

I love MicaBella, I have not had any issues with them.  The sales people can be a little aggressive but it does not bother me.  I just think that with anything you buy you have to decide if its worth the price that they are trying to make you pay.  I got quite a bit of product from them for about 100 dollars and it was well worth it because almost 2 years later and I still have a lot left so I basically saved money.  I don't work for MicaBella and I don't use their products exclusively so I'm not gaining anything from saying this.  I just love their mineral make up.


----------



## tissy (May 1, 2012)

Hmmmm. Something looks fishy here. People with less than 10 posts all love this brand. This is also the only post hey comment on.


----------



## Sylvia69 (May 15, 2012)

I didn't know anything about this brand until last Friday, and I have been wearing their eyeshadows and I love them, it's been hot today and they last on...so far so good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mjbono (Jun 5, 2012)

I've had two micabella eyeshadows for almost 2 years I think. Can you press these into pan form like MAC pigments?

I never used them because I just hate loose powders.

My mom and I didn't even want them, but the sales guy just kept pushing them on us. It was so annoying. My mom's phone died, so she asked the guy working there if she could use his phone so she could call me lol. She should have gone into the BEBE store instead because this guy would not let us leave without buying something.


----------



## zhucehao (Jun 5, 2012)

I know that the EDM site says specifically that its foundation cannot harbor bacteria so it doesn't expire. Anyway, I took a look at the micabella site. Six foundation shades? Really? That's worse than BE, and only a little better than Sheer Cover.


----------



## Lysette (Jun 8, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mjbono* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've had two micabella eyeshadows for almost 2 years I think. Can you press these into pan form like MAC pigments?
> 
> ...


 Unless those are some very glittery pigments they can be pressed - use alcohol and a drop of jojoba oil or dimethicone oil


----------



## Aeone123 (Jun 21, 2012)

Oy.  I've had a memorable experience with this company in Anchorage a couple years ago.  Extremely pushy - but I was interested in it because I had recently gotten into wearing Bare Minerals.  Extremely overpriced - they wanted over $100 for a tiny bottle of some sort of liquid exfoliator, and the "make over" was shocking, to say the least.  The foundation didn't match my skintone at all, and it looked very dry/cakey.  The eyeshadow shades that were on display did look gorgeous, though.


----------



## deenydiny (Jul 7, 2012)

I've just bought the micabella foundation. And so far it's been alright, doesn't feel like I have much on my face but still provides coverage. 
I did feel pressured into buying it, and was left with this horrible feeling that something wasn't right. I still have it now, like something fishy was goin on. The woman was really nice, but very "in your face". I should trust my instincts. Won't be opening the product yet, because my face feels kind of funny since she put the makeup on. I'd say, if you're not sure. Leave. Research. And if you're satisfied, go back and buy.


----------



## jules blacker (Jul 9, 2012)

Ouch dude!  thre stuff is nice but is ridiculoulsy overpriced. Seriously look into making your own check out Monavie- TBK Trading- DIY Cosmetics - it's so crazy easy and sounds so easy to do - because it is = they say there products are only a few ingredients.. but you can make them yourself with a coffee grinder and a little trial and error - i mean a little weekend work - its seriously so easy! Save yourself a fortune and actually learn how to make it and get perfect coloring too - Take it from a red head seriously there is nothign better or more worth while ( make up wise) than learnign to do this it will save you tons and even make you some serious friends if you get good at it too! I make mine now for craftfairs and seriously sell it for $20-25 bucks a pop - it only costs me less than $3 each to make - gotcha intrested now don't I ? Now for that $179 bucks you could have a lifetime worth of make up! WITH A BILLION COLORS!

If you need help let me know I teach pro clases doing this for $300 a class! - and you could too just a little pratice time and batching for a few weekends and its sooooo friggen cheap!

Do it you'll love me for it! SERIOUSLY! lol


----------



## jules blacker (Jul 9, 2012)

Ya you can press them. Mix with a alchol (it will evaporate out so no irritation ) and a tinnie tiny amount of jojoba oil.like a drop or two of the alchol and a drop of jojoba.  mix it together to form a damp powder and just use a penny wrapped in a fine fabric or saran wrap and press it into a jar or a sanitised cosmetic pan( Sanitize with alchol too) to get it to stick to the pan or container. Just press and leave to dry for a few days. If it is a metal pan you can pop it on a cookie sheet and in the oven on 200 for hour to speed it up. This evaporates the alchol and the oil will moisturise and help it stick together. Just dont saturate it.


----------



## star123 (Nov 7, 2012)

I bought shimmer form Mica Bella and I was dissappointed. The color faded after few hours. It was waste of money.


----------



## facepack (Dec 4, 2012)

Hi -

I have "succumbed" to the Micabella scam. There was a very nice salesperson in a kiosk in the Cavendish mall, Cape Town. The products are fine enough - but then when you ask the price - I was quoted 1,100 rand (about 124 USD) for ONE pot of mineral foundation. I said no way - so they gave me two products for the same price.

Micabella is no different from Bare MInerals but is sold by very high pressure Israeli girls and boys who positively OOOOZE flattery.

The mineral foundation is o different from any other I have used. So for price and honesty - don't buy them, or at least say you know how they operate and say yo won't pay any more than what other companies like Bare MInerals charge.

I shoud add there are a few other companies operating the same scams - all Israeli products and selling in malls.


----------



## Tash13 (Dec 5, 2012)

It is really expensive .They've been selling it in the Malls here in South Africa as well.

I use Bella terra and that works for me .It gives a really gorgeous airbrushed look .Looks amazing in photographs .

I do think if you have the wrong shade ,it could go horribly wrong and look very muddy /dirty.


----------



## AllThatJazz1993 (May 27, 2013)

I had my first encounter with Micabella a week ago and I must say it wasn't a pleasant one. I was on holiday in Amsterdam and was shopping with my friend when I was called over to a Micabella store. The girl ushered me inside and sat me on a chair and asked if I wanted to 'try' the makeup...I agreed thinking she was going to just show me it and maybe swatch the foundation to see what my colour would be...to my horror she pulled out a cotton ball and started removing all my makeup! I am very self conscious about my skin without makeup and my worst nightmare is being in public without foundation on so as you can imagine I was very uncomfortable sat there with with most of the other Micabella staff watching me. I was very upset that she didn't ask or tell me that she was going to take my makeup off. She handed me a mirror so I could watch her putting the makeup on and I saw that she hadn't taken my makeup off properly and I had eyeliner all down my face! She then stated then I had "awful dry skin" and that I was doing the worst thing ever by using liquid foundation, which made me feel very embarrassed and upset. She then asked me lots of question about my skin care and makeup routine and everything I said, she said was 'wrong'. She had a very strong spanish/russian accent (which she made me guess!) and she spoke very fast so understanding her was quite difficult. She then used the vita-c peel on my face which I actually really liked, my skin felt and still a week later feels so soft! She then applied the powder foundation with I thought looked ok but it didn't give me as much coverage as I like. She then applied a very dark brown/gold pigment to my cheeks and eyelids which just looked like mud! She then started pressuring me to buy the products and when I said I wasn't sure if I wanted any she acted very shocked and confused. She kept asking why not? why don't you want anything and she said things like "but you look so good now"....so basically saying I looked like crap before! Overall I was not impressed with the 'makeover', its was very messy and she did not choose colours that suited my pale skin tone. She continued to pressure me and I am not very good at saying no so I gave in and bought the foundation. I really regret buying it as its ok but not fantastic and certainly not worth 40 euros! I was also very upset that I had to walk round the rest of the shopping mall with my makeup as she'd done it. My advice would be not to go to a Micabella store or if you do want to have a look just be firm and don't be pressured into buying something you don't wont like I was. I really did like the peel however and I would recommend trying that....I wish I had bought that instead of the foundation. 

Anyway sorry for the rant, I just really needed to get that off my chest! All calm now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Myra11028 (Jul 28, 2013)

Maybe this isn't the place to admit my ignorance, 1st post after joining, but "8 stacks" is

a new term to me. Sounds like a great spot for a deal. Would you please explain what this is?


----------



## Myra11028 (Jul 28, 2013)

I would LOVE to learn to make my own make up! I think BE is expensive, especially when I think of all of it is dusted around, no matter how much effort I put into keeping it penned up, not wasting it. With BE the problem was all light colors had too much yellow in them, especially when through settling into lines and wrinkles.

I am a makeup junkie and found Sheer Cover was best for me but really don't care for auto delivery being forced on me. I am aware Amazon has it available but going through all the ads for sale to get best color is a trial to figure not only where my color is but which is best buy. Wears me out dealing with it.

PLEASE teach me howtro make my own, and I already love you just for offering to teach me!


----------



## ty413 (Oct 21, 2013)

Even after all the bad reviews of this product, I was still open to try it. I am glad that I did because I absolutely love the coverage and versatility of the products! 

There are too many people that has not tried the product and feel that they can comment or make negative reviews. My suggestion would be to try the product and then decide. 

There makeup is a bit pricey but it's worth it because of the high quality ingredients. We buy things because of the ingredients and not the name. Talc and bismuth oxychloride are cheap alternatives found in BRAND mineral makeup, which MICABEAUTY doesn't use!!! 

At the end of the day, keep an open mind and you be the decision on if you like it or not. Definitely don't go off reviews of someone, who know's someone, who tried it! LOL


----------



## LAminerals (Oct 24, 2013)

Ty413, Is MicaBeauty and MicaBella the same company? I didn't think so.


----------



## Deareux (Oct 24, 2013)

MicaBella and MicaBeauty are the same company. I have an eyeshadow from bella and an eyeliner from beauty, and they have the same logo except the word bella is replaced by the word beauty. They even say so on their website.

I received the MicaBeauty eyeliner from IPSY, I think. And I purchased the MicaBella Candence pigment from the kiosk several years ago (about 3 or so years?). This was back when I didn't know much about makeup or mineral makeup. The sales girl drew me in and wanted to show me their products. I said okay and let her put foundation on half of my face so that I could see the difference. She also showed me how the pigments could be used. I really liked the color she used and she said she'd let me have it for $10. I said okay and when she went to ring me up, she tried to upsell me the foundation too. And when I said no, she just gave me the dirtiest look and treated me like I was below them.

I got out of there quick and never came back. I put the pigment I bought away and sorta forgot about it until recently. Now that I know more about makeup, I knew I had been ripped off. Now looking at it, it appears to be a straight dupe of TKB's After Twilight mica. It might actually be TKB's mica that has been repackaged. They still sell this colour under the new name of Harl Guin. If it really is just a TKB repackage of After Twilight, then it can't be used on the lips because After Twilight contains chromium oxide green which is not FDA approved for lip use.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 24, 2013)

MicaBella and MicaBeauty are the same company. From Google:





From MicaBeauty.com's own source code:

Quote: &lt;meta name="description" content="MicaBeauty also known as MicaBella, offers mineral makeup and organic skin care. Our mineral cosmetics line has eye shadows, age defying serum, moisturizer and gel eyeliners. visit our online store and add to cart your favorite products." /&gt; &lt;meta name="keywords" content="Mineral Makeup, Mineral Cosmetics, MicaBeauty, MicaBella, Eye Shadow, Shimmer, Skin Care, Hair Straightener, Mica, Organic Skin Care, Natural Makeup, Age Defying Serum, Moisturizer, Gel Eyeliner" /&gt;


----------



## Takt (Dec 11, 2013)

Hello girls, do yourselves a favour and try Mirabellla Beauty completely different brand but so much better, really beautiful products. You'll find it in professional salons.


----------



## Ellie Balkin (Feb 14, 2014)

My experience was awful! I bought the skin care products and makeup set with Foundation powders/blush/eye shadows and brushes. Within a few weeks of using it my face was covered in sores! It started like acne around my nose region and chin and eventually between my eyebrows. I have stopped using all products including the facial moisturizer and 24 karat gold facial exfoliating peel and gone to organic extra virgin coconut oil instead and reverted back to my cheaper foundation which doesn't seem to irritate my skin like the MICA makeup.. My face is still recovering after nearly 8 months! It's as though my skin has deteriorated and gotten more sensitive.


----------



## Rakava (Jul 31, 2015)

I just found this 8 year old thread on Google, this is why I have no photo and its my first post. I don't even know when this thread was last active. I got to 2009 and I HAD to post, because I am soooo mad.

  :soap: * I CANNOT BELIEVE I WAS RIPPED OFF BY A MALL KIOSK*!  :soap:  .

Granted I am not at my best. My mom has Alzheimer's. I was unemployed for 4 months and I only have a temp assignment at the moment which I may or may not be hired for - they are interviewing people.  Sigh, but I digress.....

Normally, I just walk past these people and ignore them as they run past me. So this one said she would give me a tester for my eyebrows. Or I think she did, she had an accent. I ended up with all sorts of things for $300!!!  It looks good on.  That is not the issue. I was actually willing to pay $45 for the eyebrow thing because I'm hard to match and Sephora.com is out of the Urban Decay that I can get to work for me. I also liked the primer. I love shimmer but do I need it?  No. Do I need foundation - not really I did need new bronzer but it wasn't a priority. I don't even know what I bought.  I work across from the mall.  I feel taken advantage of.  I love fancy things, I have bought Dolce and Gabbana powder which is a perfect match and likely less than this but this isn't fancy. If you look at the website its quite tacky.  

I'm just mad because when I am my normal self without everything piling up and forgetting there is Ativan in my purse I would *NEVER* as I said I would give it to Tom Ford (when I can afford it) but not the fake Israeli lotion girl.  Speaking of Tom Ford, I could have gone in to Sunglass hut instead but they get paid so they won't do the hard sell.  

These women are pushy. They make you think something is free then you see the receipt and it's like WTF. If you look on Yelp, they got someone in San Diego for over $2K!  I guess they sold her the lotions too. I didn't even get a chance to see what they have. 

What I have found out:  they work on commission only and based on a random comment my sales attacker made, they don't get much and my credit card sent me an email asking them to call them if it was fraud.  I was tempted to say it was but unlike these women's bosses I'm an honest person. 

PS: Looking at it from the "future" those women who posted once or twice raving about the product have not posted since.  I belong to make up alley.  I rarely post I just read.  I'm going to see what they have to say as well.  

PPS:  I have no opinion of the product yet other than it looked nice when I left the mall.  I will post again to see if it really lasts like she said. I have oily skin so if that is true it would be worth it.


----------



## Rakava (Jul 31, 2015)

Takt said:


> Hello girls, do yourselves a favour and try Mirabellla Beauty completely different brand but so much better, really beautiful products. You'll find it in professional salons.


It's the same thing.  I've been googling.


----------



## carolbella (Dec 9, 2015)

My boyfriend got suckered into spending $160.00 of these products from a Kiosk at the Grand Prairie Mall in Grand Prairie Alberta.

It irritated my skin, it didn't feel like high end products on my skin. Its a big rip off. They do not take returns, owner refused a return, Hmmm, could it be because she knows its a low end product with an extremely high price tag.


----------

